# PICS: 12/08/2006 Dimebag Tribute show



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, a fan of End Theory took these photos of us during our Dimebag Tribute show on December 8th, the 2nd anniversary of his death. 

And yep, that's my metal-as-fuck wife singing!  






































*PAUSE! I absolutely love this photo above. Me and Dime.* 


















































And yes, you're right. The fan really seems to like taking pictures of me and especially of my wife! Every photo she had is of either me, her or both of us. 

Anyway, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Leon (Dec 20, 2006)

that's ok, that's all i really wanted to see


----------



## rosa (Dec 20, 2006)

It's just my sweet ass babe!! 
By the way ..... Hi everybody, this is Shannon's metal-as-fuck wife!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2006)

^ Whoa! Sweet!

Color me a fan. #1. You're hot (duh), #2 you're evil. That voice!




And #3, your hubby likes cats.  Always a plus.


----------



## Michael (Dec 20, 2006)

Fuckin' sick!  Your wife is hot.


----------



## Nik (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like it was a totally badass show


----------



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Color me a fan. #1.


Sweet.  


The Dark Wolf said:


> You're hot (duh), #2 you're evil.


2 points as to why I married her.  


The Dark Wolf said:


> That voice!


Is pure evil!  


The Dark Wolf said:


> And #3, your hubby likes cats.  Always a plus.


Says The Dark *WOLF!* 

Sincerely,
Shannon


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep.  +  = 


Of course it could just as easily be 



... 


Rosa is better. You're wise.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2006)

Uhhh, thanks?


----------



## Naren (Dec 20, 2006)

Awesome! Now all I want is to hear some of the songs you played that night (videos would be best). That pic with you and the Dimebag pic is really cool. You with a Pantera shirt on with a sweet 7-string and a sweet pic of Dimebag in the background. The perfect Dimebag memorial pic. The only thing it's missing is some alcohol.  Your wife looks awesome, by the way.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Uhhh, thanks?





What, don't you think you and me are the ss.org...


----------



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2006)

Naren said:


> Awesome! Now all I want is to hear some of the songs you played that night (videos would be best).


Yeah, I just gotta figure out HOW to transfer vids off the camera and onto the net. I'm computer illiterate. 


Naren said:


> That pic with you and the Dimebag pic is really cool. You with a Pantera shirt on with a sweet 7-string and a sweet pic of Dimebag in the background. The perfect Dimebag memorial pic. The only thing it's missing is some alcohol.


It is, isn't it?!?!? I'm just loving it. Oh, and the alcohol is sitting on my amp. When playing some Dime, ya gotta booze it up!  


Naren said:


> Your wife looks awesome, by the way.


 Take note, TDW! 

[action=Shannon]administers Pantera. [/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 20, 2006)

Very cool pics dude!


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice guitar and great pictures. Looks like a pretty good sized crowd there.


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool guitar man! Which one is it?

P.S. Dimebag will never die!!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 20, 2006)

Geez, one more pic of Rosa and TDW is gonna be licking the screen.


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 20, 2006)

That RG7621WH is the sweetest RG7 I have ever seen.
Right up my street. Boy I'd like one of those.

Great pics!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 20, 2006)

+100000 cool points, take that Fonzie!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 20, 2006)

Great pics! 
ya let's see some video of that shit


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2006)

Kickass pics, Shannon. I still want to see you guys live, I wish you'd all come out this way. That white custom RG 7621 you acquired from Donnie looks awesome on you too.


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2006)

rosa said:


> It's just my sweet ass babe!!


----------



## Steve (Dec 20, 2006)

Love this pic for two reasons...... 

1. Rosa - Full on metal pose, you look great.
2. Jason Voorhees is in the audience!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 21, 2006)

rosa said:


> It's just my sweet ass babe!!
> By the way ..... Hi everybody, this is Shannon's metal-as-fuck wife!!!



Rosa i have to say 2 things:

Your voice it's metal as fuck!

Latinoamerican proud!

I'm so jelous, a metal woman...

Shannon i think that i'm going to form the Rosa fan club, i was thinking some days ago 

Shannon you lucky guy... your wife rocks!


----------

